# Happy Birthday Wannabee, rmb, MICWARFIELD, sastark, puritanpilgrim, regener8ed,...



## Semper Fidelis (Nov 30, 2009)

37 are celebrating their birthday on 11-30-2009:

-Wannabee (born in 1999, Age: 10)
-rmb (born in 1999, Age: 10)
-MICWARFIELD (born in 1999, Age: 10)
-sastark (born in 1999, Age: 10)
-puritanpilgrim (born in 1999, Age: 10)
-regener8ed (born in 1999, Age: 10)
-George Bailey (born in 1999, Age: 10)
-unlearnedlearner (born in 1999, Age: 10)
-raderag (born in 1999, Age: 10)
-dkicklig (born in 1999, Age: 10)
-Answerman (born in 1999, Age: 10)
-Tallen (born in 1999, Age: 10)
-inspector (born in 1999, Age: 10)
-alwaysreforming (born in 1999, Age: 10)
-dswatts (born in 1999, Age: 10)
-sailorswife (born in 1999, Age: 10)
-Rich Barcellos (born in 1999, Age: 10)
-SoldierOfTheRock (born in 1999, Age: 10)
-Learner (born in 1999, Age: 10)
-VanVos (born in 1999, Age: 10)
-satz (born in 1999, Age: 10)
-mossy (born in 1999, Age: 10)
-duncan001 (born in 1999, Age: 10)
-Matthew Glover (born in 1999, Age: 10)
-jacobiloved (born in 1999, Age: 10)
-Joe Keysor (born in 1999, Age: 10)
-Ken S. (born in 1999, Age: 10)
-Dena (born in 1999, Age: 10)
-Pergamum (born in 1999, Age: 10)
-Miller (born in 1999, Age: 10)
-Scott Shahan (born in 1999, Age: 10)
-Maestroh (born in 1999, Age: 10)
-PCFLANAGAN (born in 1999, Age: 10)
-BuddyOfDavidClarkson (born in 1999, Age: 10)
-MAV (born in 1999, Age: 10)
-jetbrane (born in 1999, Age: 10)
-shead (Age: hidden or unknown)


Happy Birthday!


----------



## rrfranks (Nov 30, 2009)

HAAAAPY Birthday!!!


----------



## AThornquist (Nov 30, 2009)

And they are all 10 years old. _Amazing!_

Congrats all


----------



## JonathanHunt (Dec 1, 2009)

lol, still 37 who never edited their birthdays!


----------



## Berean (Dec 1, 2009)

Is this a glitch or a gaggle? um...Happy Birthday!


----------



## MICWARFIELD (Dec 1, 2009)

I joined the board 10 years ago. I'm actually 38 years old. LOL


----------



## Michael (Dec 1, 2009)

Wow. Are you all related? 37tuplets or something?

Congrats and Happy Birthday!


----------



## Simply_Nikki (Dec 1, 2009)

Happy Belated birthday everyone!


----------



## Semper Fidelis (Dec 1, 2009)

Actually, this is a nice yearly reminder to all the board slackers who need to enter their correct birth dates.


----------

